# Flughafenumrundung - Lohnenswert? Welche Strecken?



## Chris360 (22. März 2009)

Hallo,

möchte demnächst mal wieder ein wenig Kilometer machen ohne Höhenmeter und würde deshalb ab Bad Soden (Taunus) in Richtung Flughafen Frankfurt fahren.
Welche Strecke bringt mich am besten dort hin?
Ist eine Umrundung des Flughafens lohnenswert (ich mag Flugzeuge und den Flughafen sehr gerne und fotografiere auch ab und zu)? D.h., ist eine Sicht auf startende und landende Flugzeuge möglich? Wenn ja, wo?
Lohnt sich das Ganze auch Nachts (wegen der Atmosphäre und den Bildern)?

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2009)

fotografierenund schauen kannst an der aussichtsplattform der startbahn west und der gafferbrücke, das ist die, die nach zeppelinheim führt, von der gafferbrücke aus hast nicht nur sich auf die starten oder landenede flugzeuge sondern auf den ganzen airport....wegbeschreibung?...so genau kenn ich den weg auch nicht...ich denk mal immer am zaun entlang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluebike (22. März 2009)

http://rsc-edelweiss.de/special.html

Gruß, b.


----------



## tomtomba (23. März 2009)

Wenn Du von Bad Soden einfach einmal quer durch Höchst fährst, dann ein Stück den Main hoch bis zur ersten AB Brücke,(Nied)  da dann über den Main rüber nach Schwanheim, dann Luftlinie durch Schwanheim durch und immer geradeaus, landest Du direkt vor dem Terminal 2. Ab da geht ein Radweg rechts oder linksrum einmal rund um den Flughafen. Da gibt es einige Aussichstpunkte wo Du die Flieger sehr gut beobachten und auch Fotographieren kannst. 
Was aber zum fahren auch sehr nett ist, wenn Du durch den Regionalpark in Richtung Mainz fährst. Also ab Höchst quasi immer den Main runter. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Andreas (23. März 2009)

Als Night Ride ist es schön (aber laut) und man braucht fast kein Licht.

Tagsüber kann man auch noch ein paar Trails am Langener Waldsee mitnehmen und durch das Naturschutzgebiet Mönchbruch einen kleine Schleife ziehen.


----------



## trek 6500 (23. März 2009)

...ja . rund um mönchbruch ist es schön zu fahren - gibt einige nette trails (elefantentrail ..insider ... an der genovevahütte ..) 
rund um den flughafen is immer an der strasse entlang - ich persönlich finds net so doll , aber wenn man flugzeuge mag , ist es sicher reizvoll ....


----------



## Friendlyman (26. März 2009)

Hallo...
bin aus Unterliederbach und fahre da öfter.
Melde ich mal wenn du mal mitkommen willst.

Viele Grüße W.


----------



## Zilli (26. März 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....(elefantentrail ..insider ... an der genovevahütte ..)


Danke für den Tip, ich hab ne Vermutung und werde beim nächsten mal auf die Suche gehen... 


trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...rund um den flughafen is immer an der strasse entlang - ich persönlich finds net so doll , aber wenn man flugzeuge mag , ist es sicher reizvoll ....


Man muß nicht nur an der Straße lang. Ab der Eddersheimer Schleuse hab ich nen ca. 30 km Rundkurs um den Flughafen (ist der kleinste), der i.d.R. über WAB's (Waldautobahnen) führt. Die Strecke von zu Hause bis zur Schleuse und zurück muß man noch dazurechnen (oder über die Sindlinger Brücken, was näher an Bad Soden wäre). 
Im Sommer gibt es Sonntags noch die Variante, mit ner kleinen Fähre in Okriftel über den Main geschippert zu werden für letztes Jahr 60 Ct. (von 10:00 - 19:30). 
In Höchst am Schlossplatz gibt es anscheind auch eine Fußgänger- und Fahrrad-Fähre, die nach Schwanheim führt (kenne ich jedoch nicht). Von dort wäre es nur einen Katzensprung zum Schwanheimer Wald, wo die Umrundung losgehen könnte.


----------



## Zilli (28. März 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> trek 6500 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... (elefantentrail ..insider ... an der genovevahütte ..)....
> ...


Gefunne. Im Vergleich zu den umliegenden WAB's ist das ja ein 2,3 km langes Lendenstück, welches sich geschmeidig in eine Flughafenrunde einbauen läßt .


----------



## Chris360 (28. März 2009)

Moin,

danke für eure Antworten! Ich werde das demnächst bei Tag mal fahren, damit ich etwa weiß, wie ich zu fahren habe. Dann werde ich das auch mal nachts versuchen.  

Wo wir schon bei Nacht sind: Welche Beleuchtung ist empfehlenswert? Wollte nicht mehr als 50 EUR ausgeben. 


Chris


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2009)

die hier

besseres preisleistungsverhältnis kriegst du nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

hey chris.
bist du jetzt bio, od. was.(dem unverständig schauenden sei die öffentliche profilseite des jungen mannes empfohlen!)

wenn ja, dann kannst du die dt. wirtschaft stützen und bei lupine kaufen. wenn nicht, dann machs besser so wie unsuwe (lucafabian) dir geraten!


----------



## Chris360 (28. März 2009)

Wie jetzt "bio"?

Falls Du "Öko" meinst (von der politischen Richtung her): Überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil. Ich bin gegen Rot-Grün.

Aber vielleicht kannst Du mal deine Ausschweifung auf "bio" erklären??


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

@chris360: du hast eine klärende pn.


----------



## Chris360 (6. Mai 2009)

Moin,

wie gehts denn weiter ab den Rosinenbombern?
Ich war am Wochenende am Flughafen, bin am T2 und den Start-/Landebahnen 25R und 25L/26L hin zum Aussichtspunkt gefahren, wusste dann aber nicht, wie es ab den Rosinenbombern weitergeht? Da ist ja dann alles Cargo...

Geht eigentlich ein Tunnel unter der Bahn 18/36 (West) durch oder muss ich komplett rumfahren?

Ansonsten fand ich die Atmosphäre sehr schön! Werde demnächst mal meine Kamera mitnehmen, das lohnt sich. Schon geil, wenn die 747/400 unmittelbar über einem drüberfliegt.

Chris


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2009)

schau mal hier da siehst auch den weg der unter der west durchgeht. die neue landebahn nord gibts da auch schon


----------



## Zilli (6. Mai 2009)

N'abend


Chris360 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie gehts denn weiter ab den Rosinenbombern?
> Ich war am Wochenende am Flughafen, bin am T2 und den Start-/Landebahnen 25R und 25L/26L hin zum Aussichtspunkt gefahren, wusste dann aber nicht, wie es ab den Rosinenbombern weitergeht? Da ist ja dann alles Cargo...


von den Rosinenbombern Richtung Süden gibt es meines Erachtens nach der Autobahnausfahrt des Cargo-Bereiches keinen Weg/Trail. Ich hatte es schon mal andersherum, von Süden bzw. vom Waldrand des Cargo-Bereiches am Gundbach entlang Richtung Norden versucht (zwischen Cargo-Gelände und BAB A5). Es führt auch zunächst ein Trail am Gundbach Richtung Norden, jedoch endet der irgendwann in der Böschung zw. Cargo-Bereich und BAB A5. Zum Schluss mußte ich rund 100m am Standstreifen der A5 entlang gehen, bis ich zur Autobahnausfahrt des Cargo-Bereiches gelangt war. Hinter der Ausfahrt war wieder ein Radweg vorhanden, der zu den Rosinenbombern führt. Das war alles nicht so prickelnd.


Chris360 schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich ein Tunnel unter der Bahn 18/36 (West) durch oder muss ich komplett rumfahren?


Unter der 18 West ist ein Tunnel mit Rad-/und Fußweg. Musst halt mal 150m die Luft anhalten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judyclt (7. Mai 2009)

Da kann man doch einfach am Tor für die Güterzüge durchfahren und übers Flughafengelände. Sagt keiner was gegen.


----------



## karsten13 (7. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> von den Rosinenbombern Richtung Süden gibt es meines Erachtens nach der Autobahnausfahrt des Cargo-Bereiches keinen Weg/Trail.



es gibt einen, siehe rote Linie im Anhang.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Zilli (7. Mai 2009)

Probiere ich beim nächsten mal. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, glaube jedoch das da ein Tor war oder ich einfach nicht aufs Gelände wollte (was weiss ich ... Alzheimer halt).
Ich bin vom Süden her Deine Linie gefahren, dann jedoch die schwarze Linienvariante. Sah am Anfang wie ein Trail aus und wurde leider immer verwachsener.


----------



## karsten13 (7. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Probiere ich beim nächsten mal. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, glaube jedoch das da ein Tor war oder ich einfach nicht aufs Gelände wollte



stimmt, da ist ein kleines Tor, da musst Du durch ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Chris360 (9. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich bin gestern wieder eine nette Runde um den Flughafen gefahren (65km, 2:57 Stunden).
Ich habe jedoch nicht enteckt, wie es ab den Rosinenbombern weitergeht. Da war nur die Cargo City und diverse Parkplätze. Mir ist es immer noch nicht klar, wie ich da fahren muss. Vielleicht über die Brücke und dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder rüber (um die Cargo City zu umfahren)?

Bin dann vom Aussichtspunkt über T2, dann T1 rüber zur Startbahn West gefahren, durch den Tunnel und dann wieder bei der Technik und Cargo auf dem Fahrradweg parallel zur Straße.

Hat Spaß gemacht, doch würde ich gerne mal KOMPLETT umrunden (und nicht abbrechen und dann den gleichen Weg zurück).



Chris


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Mai 2009)

Ganz rum kannst du nur fahren wenn du nördlich von Walldorf die A5 unterquerst und dich dann wieder rechts hälst. Dann kommst du an der Straße raus die zur alten Airbase führt. Dann bist du wieder beiden Rosinenbombern.
Habe mal versucht westlich der A5 am Zaun entlang zu fahren, laufen, krabbeln, klettern und was auch immer - ist aber sehr mühsam und sicher jetzt auch stachelig.

Stehe aber gern mal zu einem "Ortstermin  " zu Verfügung.

Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Chris360 (10. Mai 2009)

Dann wären wir ja beide "Spezialisten" - ich fahre ein 2009er Stumpjumper Elite...


----------



## Friendlyman (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Chris - 
 War am Sonntag mal an den Rosinenbombern und hab festgestellt, dass man wirklich über den Flughafen fahren kann. Habe das auch hier erst im Fred gelernt.
Geht echt gut. 
Aber die Tour durch den Stadtwald und über Zeppelinheim ist natürlich weiter 
aber sicher auch gesünder. 
Es sei den man braucht den Mix aus verbranntem Kerosin und Autoabgasen.

Das törnt schon mächtig an, da am Flughafenzaun und Fotografen gibts wie beim Weltpokalrennen. )
Also bis?

Gruß
W.


----------



## judyclt (12. Mai 2009)

Klar geht das. Der Weg über den Flughafen ist doch viel entspannter als dieses A5-Gekrabbel, gel?


----------



## dirkbalzer (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habe es heute auch mal versucht ...
Habe aber unten irgendwie unfreiwillig ne Abkürzung genommen ...
Muss ich das nächste mal noch mal genauer schauen 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sjlymhtteilirjdr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (17. Mai 2009)

Hattest Du nicht mal irgendwo was von "*Anfänger*" geschrieben? Ich glaub mir wär das für den Anfang ä bischle zu weit.... 


Wie lange hast Du denn dafür gebraucht?


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## dirkbalzer (18. Mai 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Hattest Du nicht mal irgendwo was von "*Anfänger*" geschrieben? Ich glaub mir wär das für den Anfang ä bischle zu weit....
> 
> 
> Wie lange hast Du denn dafür gebraucht?
> ...



Ich war so ca 2,5 - 3 Std unterwegs ...
Ein Freund hatte mich da ganz schön gejagt.
Bei den letzen 10km hatte ich auch ganz schön zu kämpfen 

War auch so bis jetzt das weiteste dass ich gefahren bin


----------



## bone peeler (18. Mai 2009)

ts ts ts ... wenn mein Bike endlich mal da sein sollte komme ich und mein Bike-Kollege aus Dtzb. mal mit ;-)


----------



## dirkbalzer (18. Mai 2009)

hehe okay ... stelle mich als reiseführer zur verfügung ;D


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Juni 2009)

Ich will nochmal auf ein paar Postings weiter zurück kommen:

Wo finde ich den Elefantentrail, wo fängt er an, wo hört er auf, wo ist diese Genoveva Hütte? Ich hab versucht, das im google Earth zu finden, leider erfolglos.

Irgendwo habe ich noch paar Trails ab dem Teich am Mönchsbruch parallel zur Bundesstraße gefunden? Ist das auch was?...es soll da wurzelige und flowige Trails geben...

Gerne auch per PN. Wir wollen nur mit paar Kollegen mal fahren. Jedes Jahr fahren wir einmal zusammen um den Flughafen, deshalb habe ich auch dieses Thema gefunden, jetzt wollen wir natürlich einen einmaligen Abstecher über diesen ELEFANTENTRAIL machen. Also wenn, dann kommen wir nur einmal im Jahr ;-) - keine Angst....


----------



## MaSt (6. Juni 2009)

Ich bin immer folgenden Weg gefahren (habe das schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht):
Von R'heim zur Aussichtsplattform und dann an der Straße im Uhrzeigersinn Richtung Terminals bis Rosinenbomber; dann bin ich hier an den Dauerparkplätze und dem Hotel weiter Richtung Cargo City gefahren über die alte US Airbase.
Da stehen auf den alten Straßen LKW'S und wenn man dazwischen durch Richtung BAB fährt kommt man ein kleines Tor.
Hier durch und rechts halten in den Wald; den alten Bahnanschluss überqueren und weiter rechts halten. Der Weg führt jetzt am Zaun an der Cargo City vorbei. Immer am Zaun. Man kommt dann später zu den Wartungshallen der Lufthansa.
Hier gibt es einen Wildzaun der kaputt war und dann komplett dicht gemacht worden ist. Man konnte aber drüber klettern.
Von hier aus Richtung Straße "Mörfelden". Wieder nach rechts und nach links bei erster Gelegenheit in den Wald und dann gleich wieder rechts bis man am Zaun der Startbahn erreicht hat. Parallel zur Bahn kann man jetzt auf der Schotterautobahn nach Süden fahren. An der Spitze kann man dann wenden und wieder zurück zur Plattform.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (20. Juni 2009)

MaSt schrieb:


> Hier gibt es einen Wildzaun der kaputt war und dann komplett dicht gemacht worden ist. Man konnte aber drüber klettern.
> Von hier aus Richtung Straße "Mörfelden". Wieder nach rechts und nach links bei erster Gelegenheit in den Wald und dann gleich wieder rechts bis man am Zaun der Startbahn erreicht hat. QUOTE]
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich wer u. a. ständig den Wildschutzzaun kaputt gemacht hat ...
> ...


----------



## MaSt (21. Juni 2009)

Das große Stahltor stand immer auf und das kleine Holztor ca. 40m weiter im Wald... na ja, das hätten die Frösche durchbrochen.

Und dann hat jemand den Zaun ganz zu gemacht, also kein Tore mehr etc. Was das sollte bleibt für mich unklar.


----------



## dirkbalzer (11. Juli 2009)

Habe die Tour jetzt auch noch mal ohne Abkürzung mit Bone Peeler gemacht 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ajocltjfrmcdjtgo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (28. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht gibt es noch Interessenten:

Die RushHour der Eisbären umrundet den Flughafen:
Airportumrundung über Langener Waldsee ...


----------



## tranceleutnant (16. August 2009)

Hallo ich bin unter der Woche oft in Walldorf. Meine Wohnung dort ist in der Altkönigstrasse direkt am Wald zur Startbahn West....hätte Lust mal mit anderen Bikern zu fahren...wer hat Lust oder hat einen Tip für mich???

LG Martin


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2009)

..beeil´dich - bald is kein wald mehr da , zum drin fahren ... scheiss fag .-


----------

